# How to clean a plastic rear window on a soft top?



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering what you would recommend to clean a plastic rear window in a convertible hood?

It has faded up a bit, looks like its steamed up. You can still see through it but not very clearly.

Cheers


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Renovo! Nuff said!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I use mothers plastic polish it is great


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have just replaced the Rear Plasic screen on my other half's Streetka but would be interested to hear people's experiences with products to keep this in good order.........:wave:

Strothow - Can you elaborate?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Super Resin Polish, get someone to apply pressure on the other side so you can push against them when you are polishing, it'll make it clear again.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Autoglym said:


> Super Resin Polish, get someone to apply pressure on the other side so you can push against them when you are polishing, it'll make it clear again.


I was using glass polish on my rear screen (which is solid plastic, and doesn't fold) is this wrong?


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Of the products mentioned I only have SRP so will give that a go first and see if I get the results i'm after


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The key to total restoration of vinyl windows is to catch the damage early, cracked vinyl is beyond restoration. To restore clarity use a specialized water-based polymer (1z einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner 'Plastik-Reiniger') it does this by making the light go straight through the almost invisible, tiny scratches which are still there causing the light to bend slightly, reducing the clarity.

Oil-based products tend to streak clear vinyl. Do not use harsh solvent-based products as they will exacerbate the problem by stripping the plasticizers that keep the vinyl supple.

*Application:* spray on and then wipe using moderate pressure, get someone to apply pressure on the other side so you can push against them when you are polishing, to ensure not placing too much stress on the stitching, apply in one direction only, no circular motions. Using a second clean and dry micro fibre towel to remove any excess product and polish to a high gloss.

This product provides an invisible, non-oily, protective finish that is repellent to dust, dirt, fingerprints, etc. Your treated vinyl will stay cleaner longer and clean up easier the next time you clean it. Periodic cleaning and treating with 303 Space Protectant to provide UV protection maintains this clarity and repellency

*Alternative products: *

1.	Diamondite Clear Vinyl Kit for Hand Application - at the first sign of damage to restore optical clarity and protect the vinyl from future damage.

2.	Raggtopp Convertible Top Plastic Window Cleaner & Protectant Kit - will safely remove environmental oxidation and will protect the plastic window against UV damage if used regularly

_{Knowledge Management} - Treating experience as a shared asset._ If this article was informative and you learned something new, or have any questions feel free to comment. We would love if you shared this article with your friends on Facebook and Twitter or linked to it from your website or blog- Thanks

Also see my Blog for constantly updated detailing info http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/atom.xml


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Drol said:


> I was using glass polish on my rear screen (which is solid plastic, and doesn't fold) is this wrong?


Car Glass Polish should only be used on glass, not plastic :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I have just replaced the Rear Plasic screen on my other half's Streetka but would be interested to hear people's experiences with products to keep this in good order.........:wave:
> 
> Strothow - Can you elaborate?


Yeah;

Its very expensive, about £15 for a small bottle, but you hardly use ANY when doing a whole window, i did the 2 side windows on our Defender the other day any i think i only put some on the pad twice....

There were some fine scratches, and it had gone all Milky, after a few minutes either side, they both look brilliant again! Sadly, i didn't take any pictures!!

Highly reccomend! - Won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Xerapol Plastic Polish has won numerous awards for Soft Top Glass, Caravan Windows and the like.

The streetka window has a more rubberised texture than most Acrylic windows and therefore I would recommend the Renovo product for Streetka and Xerapol for the rest:thumb:


----------

